# Power wires hanging behind stereo



## dallz24 (Oct 27, 2010)

I have mustang 93 5.0 nd I pulled sum wires from behind the stereo nd two power cords unplugged from sumthin nd icnt find out where they came from nd
the stereo doesn't turn on I pulled out the stereo nd that power is plugged in
so where did these power cords come from nd how do I plug them back in




and the cords are black


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

dallz24 said:


> I have mustang 93 5.0 nd I pulled sum wires from behind the stereo nd two power cords unplugged from sumthin nd icnt find out where they came from nd
> the stereo doesn't turn on I pulled out the stereo nd that power is plugged in
> so where did these power cords come from nd how do I plug them back in and the cords are black


 factory plugs you may have an factory amp, the plugs should be in the back of the radio. There may be other things unplugged as well.


----------

